# Things you hate most about your MK3?



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Just thought I'd start this one for a bit of fun and see what you hate most about your MK3's

For me, its 3 things:

* The auto enging stop cut out is annoying at best and dangerous at worst. The amount of times I've not heard it cut out and and I've tried to quickly pull out at a junction only to realise there's no power has almost caused an accident a couple of times, very frustrating that I can't turn it off for good.

* The windscreen wash spraying out almost an entire bottle of fluid every time I press the button, very frustrating and over this rather bad winter I've gone through about 4 bottles of cleaner fluid.

* The annoying soundkator buzz/rattle noise I get in the dashboard on my TTS when in Dynamic. Lots of people have reported this problem and Audi dont seem to be able to do much to fix it...very annoying and often spoils the enjoyment of the car.


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

Absolutely fantastic car - but nothing's perfect

*Agree Start-Stop can be arrivating and should have a disable function in MMI (Can be disabled via VCDS)

*Exhuast flap not opening when started in dynamic, have to switch into another mode and back into dynamic again (not all cars though & can be coded open via VCDS)

*Ride Height - my MK2 had factory sport suspension, makes my MK3 seem too high (Eibach springs fairly cheap though)


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Build quality of our MK3 Roadster not as good as previously owned MK2 Roadsters


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Frozen windows. Not much else. Still puts a smile on my face every drive.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Rusting wheels
Intermittent working star button the steering wheel
non configurabile digital dashboard/VC beyond the 3 screens
cant have wings mirrors on heated and dipped when reverse selected


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

only just had mine, but already the fact that when listening to iPod it isn't repeating the album i am listening to and going back to the first album in my collection is driving me crazy!


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

turned stop start off permanently 
i don't seem to get a rattle in dynamic or buzzing noise
intermittent star button working is a pain
cant have wings mirrors on heated and dipped when reverse selected
only thing for me is getting the seat in just the right position, never seems just right

migzy


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Rusting wheels
> Intermittent working star button the steering wheel
> non configurabile digital dashboard/VC beyond the 3 screens
> cant have wings mirrors on heated and dipped when reverse selected


Darn, these annoy me too. Especially the rusting wheels. I had mines painted and there gone again after 6 months.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

The end of a journey.

Oh and no headlight washers. A retrograde step in my opinion. Ok it was necessary to clean Xenons but LEDs get dirty too in foul driving conditions.


----------



## K4RL (Feb 23, 2018)

Radio keeps turning traffic bulletins back on after I've turned them off. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

No memory seats, slight rattle sound when in dynamic and giving it a lot of throttle (Audi says it's the rear vents fluttering and not fixable), no heated steering wheel. Little rattles that are slowly being fixed but shouldn't be there from the start. Stock wheels were terrible on black optic TT RS. Rear brakes look silly compared to front 8 piston monsters.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Crazy depreciation

Can't retrofit cruise control

No fix for traffic program that keeps coming back on when switched off

Wheel arch gap

Intermittent adaptive head light faults.

Fact it's not as good as the mk2 amplified that we had before it


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Only one for me really, not being able to have the map on one side and the media on the other when I have the dial in the middle. I'm for ever flipping between maps and media.

Start/stop has its uses but I generally turn it off as soon as I go for the gearstick! Haven't had the buzz problem.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Nothings perfect but wheel arch gap used to bother me before I had the Eibachs fitted.

The speed sensitive stereo settings still annoys me, even set to lowest it still ruins the sound. As I pick up speed It seems to just increase the bass instead of the volume.

Also had frozen windows once or twice.

Some of the options really should have been standard equipment on such an expensive car, especially when they already are on other Audis and Golfs costing less money. Still I knew what I was buying so can't complain too much!


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Climate control should've been standard fit on the Mk3, it's inexcusable really on a car of this class and the Mk1/ Mk2 had it.

Apart from that I'm finding it a very likeable car and hard to fault!


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

zooks said:


> Nothings perfect but wheel arch gap used to bother me before I had the Eibachs fitted.


It's strange how different things bother us all. One thing that really grates for me is when the centre of the radius described by the wheel arch is not the same as the centre of the wheel, i.e the gap is not the same from 9 o'clock to 3 o'clock. Lowered cars so the radius don't align and the gap varies looks worse to my eyes than an overly large wheel arch gap.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

- Creaking windows
- I don't like the cheap sounding clicky switch gear. BMW switches and buttons feel a lot more premium. 
- The drive select button being so far away and the * button not always working
- Rainwater running into the boot when you open it
- Under hard acceleration it can hit the rev limiter before changing up giving a lurching sensation

Headlight washers are definitely fitted on my TTS. It has LEDs.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

handyman said:


> Headlight washers are definitely fitted on my TTS. It has LEDs.


Is that wrong - I thought all cars with headlight output of 2000 lumen had to have washers.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

J400uk said:


> Climate control should've been standard fit on the Mk3, it's inexcusable really on a car of this class and the Mk1/ Mk2 had it.
> 
> Apart from that I'm finding it a very likeable car and hard to fault!


And heated seats...
And wind deflector on Roadster...

All things that were standard on the MK1, and on the MK2 (at least with the TTS) and now you have to pay for on the MK3 :roll:

Nav/CarPlay should be standard fit like it is in a lot of other marques these days as well - strangely some of the less prestige brands do a lot better at including the tech as standard - but Audi, who supposedly pride themselves on tech, make you pay.

I suppose we've only ourselves to place as we continue to pay....


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Had the washers on my 2016 TTS but don't have them now on a 2018.

Yes, agree with all about points made re extras. The Mk1 has everything as standard 
Mk2 again lots as standard. Mk3 you have to buy virtually everything or the relevant pack. As said many other manufactures have more as standard.

I think Audi are also getting more expensive and charging for more when they can. All that aside it's my preferred marque which is why I'm on my 5th one in 10 years. Loving it as much as the first.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

rear thud in the suspension.
seats seem like they won't last long - plastics 
agree reg. build quality- still I can live with that 
vag brake disc / hub rust 
start /stop is pants

the dash rattle can be fixed yourself . I posted a fix last year.


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

moro anis said:


> The end of a journey.
> 
> Oh and no headlight washers. A retrograde step in my opinion. Ok it was necessary to clean Xenons but LEDs get dirty too in foul driving conditions.


Mine has headlight washers?


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Not buying one sooner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

The fact that it is now impossible to buy another car. 
There is simply nothing with the tech, style, performance in the price bracket.

Spend more and you can find similar but you have to spend a LOT more to find better.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

I agree with the earlier thread, a car of this calibre should have techpack and climate control as standard. Retrofitting although cost same money doesn't give you all the hardware. Poor show Audi!!!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

They have price it high to avoid upsetting their customers who specified it and paid full price. 
Also if they didn't no one would order it from new, just have it added later if it was cheaper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I wish the wind deflector in my roadster was more effective. But TBH they'd have to redesign the side windows to achieve that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

My top issues...

My Audi list

Audi customer services[/*]
Ridiculous dealer policy and pricing on aftermarket upgrades[/*]
Incompetent servicing dept[/*]

My car list

Frozen windows? Happened a couple of times, not a big issue for us to date.[/*]
Literally leaving my seat when going over a big bump, even in comfort. Exciting, but doesn't feel safe! [/*]
Fuel economy. But what you going do eh...[/*]

In short, great car, shame about the after sales service!


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> I wish the wind deflector in my roadster was more effective. But TBH they'd have to redesign the side windows to achieve that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's where the A3 cabriolet does well. It may be a manual pull up affair but it makes a very positive difference. No real swirling of wind around (not that my hair would get mucked up anyway) and wind noise is reduced. All because it sits within the back side windows. I think Autogefulehl said is much in a review.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Glenc said:


> * The auto enging stop cut out is annoying at best and dangerous at worst. The amount of times I've not heard it cut out and and I've tried to quickly pull out at a junction only to realise there's no power has almost caused an accident a couple of times, very frustrating that I can't turn it off for good.
> 
> * The windscreen wash spraying out almost an entire bottle of fluid every time I press the button, very frustrating and over this rather bad winter I've gone through about 4 bottles of cleaner fluid.


These were on my list of gripes too, I have fixed both with VCDS.
The start/stop can easily be changed to never cut the engine out, and there is a setting somewhere for the duration of the windscreen wash, its default is 2000ms but I changed it to 50 and now it only squirts water for as long as I hold it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

In the main, just winey owners.... :lol:

20T engine
Handling
B&O system


----------



## Mebyon (Dec 12, 2017)

Two minor things
1. The radio does not turn off when you press the stop start button, it waits until you open the door. Maybe there is a fix for this that someone can help with. 
2. The radio does not show 'track playing' unless you search it out in the menu.

These really are minor overall a great car to drive


----------



## The Hemulen (Jun 4, 2014)

Mebyon said:


> Two minor things
> 2. The radio does not show 'track playing' unless you search it out in the menu.
> These really are minor overall a great car to drive


As someone close to ordering one, does the radio track info stay showing when selected when restart the car or do you need to re-select it each time? What about if you swap to media input and then back to radio in the journey?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

everytime you restart, its in the info sub screen, but no issues as its not like you drive around looking at the name of the song playing.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> everytime you restart, its in the info sub screen, but no issues as its not like you drive around looking at the name of the song playing.


Yeah, you only want it occasionally when you think "I like that song, who is it by". And then it's just a few clicks on the steering wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Turn the stop start off from the dash before moving off.
I don't think with the road surface conditions i.e. pothole etc any tyre would make a great deal of difference re noise
The chrome deterioration on the TTS tailpipes are a disgrace to the Audi brand, shame on you Audi


----------



## dems1966 (Oct 26, 2014)

David snedden
‏The thing i hate most about my Mk3 TTS is the F---- W--- scumbag that stole it 
Please help share this at approximately at 3.45am Tuesday 20/03/18 scumbags got into our garage and broke in to the house stole keys for this Audi TTS black edition can you all share this to help get my car back .


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

The only thing I hate about my TT isn't even about the TT it is when people say things like "I like your hairdressers car" or "when are you going to become a hairdresser" or my favourite said by a work colleague recently "is that a midlife crisis car". I don't care as it's a great car and I love the way it feels to drive, and I think it looks really special. Now where did I put my comb and scissors?


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Macca1969 said:


> The only thing I hate about my TT isn't even about the TT it is when people say things like "I like your hairdressers car" or "when are you going to become a hairdresser" or my favourite said by a work colleague recently "is that a midlife crisis car". I don't care as it's a great car and I love the way it feels to drive, and I think it looks really special. Now where did I put my comb and scissors?


I have a joke about this very topic.....

Question - Why did the man call another blokes Audi TT a hairdressers car?

Answer - Because he was a jealous twat that wishes he could afford one and is fed up with his crappy 15yr old fiesta and thought I know how can I rain on this blokes parade and try to take some of the shine off his lovely new car and possibly make myself feel better about being a complete arsehole who takes pleasure in spoiling other people's fun!

It's not a funny joke......but it's pretty accurate I think!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not really £215/month, PCPs were invented and are heavily used by dealers for this reason - to get people into cars at a very low cost.

This is one of the reasons why we have so many problems,


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Anthony Manton I love that, it made me laugh too. I'd love to see the reaction if I recited that reply to someone who says that next time.


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Macca1969 said:


> Anthony Manson I love that, it made me laugh too. I'd love to see the reaction if I recited that reply to someone who says that next time.


I guess it is funny then Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

dems1966 said:


> David snedden
> ‏The thing i hate most about my Mk3 TTS is the F---- W--- scumbag that stole it
> Please help share this at approximately at 3.45am Tuesday 20/03/18 scumbags got into our garage and broke in to the house stole keys for this Audi TTS black edition can you all share this to help get my car back .


David, really sorry to hear that. It must be sickening for you. Will defo share, but anything distinctive?.

Although I suspect it is well gone, what part of the country are you in?


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

dems1966 said:


> David snedden
> ‏The thing i hate most about my Mk3 TTS is the F---- W--- scumbag that stole it
> Please help share this at approximately at 3.45am Tuesday 20/03/18 scumbags got into our garage and broke in to the house stole keys for this Audi TTS black edition can you all share this to help get my car back .


Awful news David. 
There's a facebook group where you can share this.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/794001950679901/about/


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

There are a few gripes like the Traffic Announcement bug and not being able to have heated mirrors AND dipping at the same time, but the major one for me is:

When it's been raining, opening a door or (heaven forbid!) the tailgate and getting a deluge of rainwater dropping onto the seats or soaking whatever is in the boot!


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Blackhole128 said:


> not being able to have heated mirrors AND dipping at the same time, but the major one for me is:


Same here. Is it something that can be fixed with VCDS?


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

It's the bl---y traffic announcements.

Having said that it pails into comparison with Dave' issue. Accepting the car could be anywhere now, which part of the Country was this?



dems1966 said:


> David snedden
> ‏The thing i hate most about my Mk3 TTS is the F---- W--- scumbag that stole it
> Please help share this at approximately at 3.45am Tuesday 20/03/18 scumbags got into our garage and broke in to the house stole keys for this Audi TTS black edition can you all share this to help get my car back .


----------



## nig327 (Mar 31, 2016)

Ditto

Traffic Announcements


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

Just can't seem to get the seating position right.
If I set the seat for a good leg position, the steering wheel is too far away.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

You can raise and pull the steering wheel close to you after pulling on a lever at the bottom of steering wheel.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

CipherTT said:


> You can raise and pull the steering wheel close to you after pulling on a lever at the bottom of steering wheel.


Of course you can - as you can in pretty much every car built in the last 20 years. But the range of motion on the steering wheel is not particuarly great. I'm not quite 6 foot with reasonably long legs for height and I would never dream of having the wheel anything other than at maximum extension and its still a bit further away than perfect. Because the car is low(ish) and your legs are relatively horizonal leg length has a bigger effect on positioning.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

dredsTT said:


> Just can't seem to get the seating position right.
> If I set the seat for a good leg position, the steering wheel is too far away.


Yep, I have the exact same problem. I was watching a review of the Megane RS the other day, and the reviewer commented on its ability to extend the steering wheel out far enough. He said you might think its a strange thing to talk about, but lots of cars don't get it right. I agree 

(heres the review btw: 



 )

They could have either allowed the steering wheel to come out further, or put the pedals back a bit, both would have been fine with me. As it is, the wheel is always about 2 inches too far back, so I have to make the seat more upright.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

dems1966 said:


> David snedden
> ‏The thing i hate most about my Mk3 TTS is the F---- W--- scumbag that stole it
> Please help share this at approximately at 3.45am Tuesday 20/03/18 scumbags got into our garage and broke in to the house stole keys for this Audi TTS black edition can you all share this to help get my car back .


Any news David, or has the insurance claim kicked in already?
I've seen lots of posts about performance cars (mainly Golf R's!) being stolen (off the drive) but this is the first I have seen where they broke into both house and garage. Totally sickening. Such a gorgeous car that you have undoubtedly worked hard for. No punishment too severe for these scumbags.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

nig327 said:


> Ditto
> 
> Traffic Announcements


I suffered that for over a year, then read on another forum that someone had apparently solved it by doing a complete reset to factory settings. I did that, it worked. Not once have they come on when OFF has been selected.

Other than that?

Err, not much really. I guess the poor adjustment of the steering column (as others have noted), which seems common to most Audis these days, as my RS3 was the same - not being able to get the steering wheel as close as I'd like, meaning I have to sit closer than I want to. Not such a big deal in the TT, but in the RS3 it was and made for an uncomfortable driving position.

What else? Oh the annoying problem that when I start the car and my iPod is connected, it always throws me back to the first track and I'm getting bored of hearing ABBA every time I get in the car :lol:

Ride height could be lower I think. I have contemplated a 20mm drop, but never got round to it. I'll definitely do that with my next TTS or TT RS.

The pitting on my exhaust tips, which started at around 30k. I'm going to have a bash at Audi about that, as I clean my exhaust tips every week and now they're staring to look a bit crap, when before they were immaculate. I think they sould be replaced under warranty. We shall see, but this happened on my S3 and they did replace the whole rear end under warranty, albeit after I kicked up a shit storm with the service team...

Only other gripe are the cheap shift paddles. On both the S3 and RS3 I had, they had the more pronounced versions that the R8 and TT RS have. So why oh why they're not fitted to the TTS I don't know?

All these minor gripes aside, it's a great car. Big improvement over the mk2 and genuinely a nice car to drive and own. I'll be order my next one around September... hoping some of niggles have been addressed with the face lifted model...


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I also hate that ABBA comes on! I use Tidal and if I've left the app for a bit, it defaults to Apple Music, which I would happily get rid of but then it just refuses to play anything. Can't search through my music with Tidal, would need the smartphone interface for that, but all this I can get over. These are all minor points, the car makes me smile every time I walk up to it and I love when I plant my foot and hear it come to life - nothing better.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Whilst a petty thing i hate that the station artwork for DAB stations doesn't display even though it's available (displays on my friends Golf R).


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

K4RL said:


> Radio keeps turning traffic bulletins back on after I've turned them off. [smiley=bomb.gif]


Glad this isn't just me, thought I was going mad.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Really odd - I had a loaner TT and never go the traffic announcement despite them being turned on... :lol:


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

There is no Spotify as built in app.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

RobinHelsby said:


> Really odd - I had a loaner TT and never go the traffic announcement despite them being turned on... :lol:


same with me.. Would rather not have them so all good here.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

The sun visor should slide to enable it to cover more of the side window. I find it is too short.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's an option on the higher cars in the Audi range.
TT both tech and options wise the TT is part of the lower range of cars.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Now I've owned it the best part of a couple of weeks I pretty much love everything about it apart from:-

The water running off the tailgate and into the boot when the car is wet.

Having such a fancy headunit setup but access to spotify and audible (my go to noise other than the exhaust and Radio 4) being more fiddly to access than I'd like. I know people are negative about apple carplay but I'd forgive it a lot to more easily access those two sources and not having to touch my phone once I'm driving.

Also, I'd like the interior light to come on automatically when I turn the car off in a dark car port but I'm sure it's in a setting somewhere I can't find.

I'd also like seat position memory as I'm finding it more sensitive to setup than any car I've shared of late.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Ever since I had the car there are two things that keep happening:

1) Rain and lots of it usually within 24 hours of washing the car, everytime. Grrr

2) Needing to turn off left into a feeder lane or to pass cars turning right at the lights. Always a queue with a too narrow gap to gain entry so stuck there till line of traffic moves. Nearly every day, it is as if my rims WANT to be kerbed. Grrrr


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Edinburra said:


> The sun visor should slide to enable it to cover more of the side window. I find it is too short.


like that is a biggie around these parts ?


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

On the subject of sun visors I really hate the ugly safety notice on the passenger side; no way of removing it either.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

The Super Sport bucket seats adjusting mechanisms deteriorate relatively quickly. I find that the seat retreated/reclined a bit despite me setting the backrest a bit up. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Something do to with lose screw (that keeps the seats backrest in certain elevation) or adjuster wheel wearing out. (some report this problem even within first 5000miles)


----------



## Kenny. (Dec 30, 2014)

Arbalest said:


> On the subject of sun visors I really hate the ugly safety notice on the passenger side; no way of removing it either.


X2,


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

The dealers.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

ChadW said:


> Ever since I had the car there are two things that keep happening:
> 
> 1) Rain and lots of it usually within 24 hours of washing the car, everytime. Grrr


That probably explains the rubbish weather we`ve had in the West Midlands lately! Please wash your car less often ok?


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

It's the same here. Wash car on Sunday, snows on Monday.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

blaird03 said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > The sun visor should slide to enable it to cover more of the side window. I find it is too short.
> ...


Could you expand on your comment?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

jabiqq said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Ever since I had the car there are two things that keep happening:
> ...


LOL I apologise to work colleagues too.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Ah, you must live in Michigan!


BauhauTTS said:


> It's the same here. Wash car on Sunday, snows on Monday.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Edinburra, I think Blaird was being sarcastic....as we dont get much sun,thats all :lol:


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Arbalest said:


> On the subject of sun visors I really hate the ugly safety notice on the passenger side; no way of removing it either.


I bought a drivers side sun visor from German ebay. Left hand drive car so the ugly safety notice is on the right hand sun visor and the left one is plain and unadorned. You are looking for a "sonnenblende".

Lots of stuff about it here viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1140521&start=15


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Edinburra, I think Blaird was being sarcastic....as we dont get much sun,thats all :lol:


Oh really, who'd of thunk it?


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

For those complaining that when you start the car the first track on your iPod/iPhone always comes on I've found that this happens if I close the music app on my phone. If you leave it running in the background (not playing) and then plug it in to the car the player will pick up where you left off.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

handyman said:


> For those complaining that when you start the car the first track on your iPod/iPhone always comes on I've found that this happens if I close the music app on my phone. If you leave it running in the background (not playing) and then plug it in to the car the player will pick up where you left off.


This doesn't work for Tidal, sometimes when I've taken a call whilst playing music from the Tidal App, it defaults to Apple Music once I end the call. It's pretty annoying to say the least! If uninstall Apple Music, it refuses to play at all!


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Needing to have the seatbelt connected before the parking brake will disengage


----------



## Kenny. (Dec 30, 2014)

MClaine55 said:


> Needing to have the seatbelt connected before the parking brake will disengage


If you Put your foot on the brake peddle and you can release the hand brake manually.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

RobinHelsby said:


> Ah, you must live in Michigan!
> 
> 
> BauhauTTS said:
> ...


Indeed!


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Of all the cars I've owned, the TTS has probably the fewest irritating issues. Reversing lights would be one though. Ok for indicating you're reversing, rubbish at helping you see what's behind you.

Electric memory seats really should be the norm. Not just for the memory function but the smaller increments. As has been said, the radio display isn't great. A friend's fairly basic Golf has a better one. I turn off the auto start/stop every time I start, but it's pity you can't set it to come in after so many seconds or switch it off permanently.

Otherwise, pretty good, esp the IT interface, which I find a lot better than BMW's iDrive.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I always go to use the rear window wiper/ then remember it doesn't have one
That apart it's a really good piece of kit


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Got a new one...the difference in auto level of the different sources. You need it right up for bluetooth and then if you switch to radio it blows your ears off.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Ben-S said:


> Got a new one...the difference in auto level of the different sources. You need it right up for bluetooth and then if you switch to radio it blows your ears off.


There is a setting which allows you to turn up the default volume for the bluetooth source. This is separate from the overall volume of all sources.


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Of all the cars I have owned I think this one is the worst for getting dirty under the bonnet, Mrs H's Mk2 hardly ever needs a clean under the bonnet but my one gets filthy after every couple of hundred miles.

Anyone else find this ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Homie said:


> Of all the cars I have owned I think this one is the worst for getting dirty under the bonnet, Mrs H's Mk2 hardly ever needs a clean under the bonnet but my one gets filthy after every couple of hundred miles.
> 
> Anyone else find this ?


Yes, definitely dirtier than my Mk2. I think the holes or vents just inboard of the headlamps are the source.


----------



## ajacques (Jun 10, 2017)

I am just completing my first year with my 1st Audi, a 1.8 S line roadster, my main issue is with the lack of engine braking when changing down or even lifting my foot off the throttle. I moved up from a basic rear wheel drive, rear engine 2 seater roadster so there was a period of adapting too front wheel drive but the need to use the brakes more frequently is an annoyance whereas in the past I would drop one or two gears to adjust my speed. The reversing lights are virtually useless for the point of seeing where you are reversing, I have to back up a narrow driveway off a busy main road so a more efficient reversing light would be beneficial, tapping on the brake pedal provides more light.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ajacques said:


> I am just completing my first year with my 1st Audi, a 1.8 S line roadster, my main issue is with the lack of engine braking when changing down or even lifting my foot off the throttle. I moved up from a basic rear wheel drive, rear engine 2 seater roadster so there was a period of adapting too front wheel drive but the need to use the brakes more frequently is an annoyance whereas in the past I would drop one or two gears to adjust my speed. The reversing lights are virtually useless for the point of seeing where you are reversing, I have to back up a narrow driveway off a busy main road so a more efficient reversing light would be beneficial, tapping on the brake pedal provides more light.


Try switching on the rear fog lights.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Over sensitive parking sensors.
I have never seen more paranoid parking sensors in my life. It doesn't take too much for it to start beeping with out a pause (1 continuous tone) indicating that you should stop. Even though you have half a meter more of space.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I remembered one.

No internal boot release button. grrrrr....


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

KevC said:


> I remembered one.
> 
> No internal boot release button. grrrrr....


You could use the button on the key fob - - - if you haven't left it in the boot.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Now there's a conventional release on the tailgate I can honestly say that I no longer miss the the internal button, nor the accidental fuel-cap release instead


----------



## Kenny. (Dec 30, 2014)

powerplay said:


> Now there's a conventional release on the tailgate I can honestly say that I no longer miss the the internal button, nor the accidental fuel-cap release instead


That's what I done nearly every time I filled my mk2, open the tailgate then filler cap, fill tank, pay, then get in car, turn on ignition and see tailgate is still open, swear profusely, get out and close tailgate, then drive away looking sheepish :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

brittan said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > I remembered one.
> ...


Or just press the unlock button in the door.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

They don't like pot holes,salt and bad Highland Winter weather...neither do the wheels


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Seats break:
Parts inside the Super Sport seats can break or get lose easily. Making the seats unable to truly hold the desired backrest angle that you wanted. They always tend to tilt backwards just a few degrees more, moving you away from the steering wheel.

Lumbar support:
Some people say its a feature, some say its broken. But the lumbar support moves and deflates during your drive. Adding to the feeling that your driving position is changing on you mid drive. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## MASS1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Only had mine 4 days and very happy as a whole. However, visibility at some junctions can be a bit testing particularly when a passenger is aboard.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Here`s my list after 2 years and 38k miles:
* subdued performance (engine+dsg) and noise on the standard 2.0 model
* water pouring into the boot when raining
* freezing windows
* 2015 model: no cruise control, rear camera, armrest, android auto as standard
* VC display too bright at night, dimming doesn`t go low enough for me
* VC map looks messy (too many details on the map), traffic & planning not good enough compared to alternatives (google maps, waze)
* depreciation
* no feedback through the steering wheel

Small issues, not really that relevant once got used to:
* possible to lock key in the boot (advanced key)
* voice control pretty much useless
* limited VC customisability
* no easy option to permanently disable start-stop
* sunroof option would be interesting
* overpriced options, inc. brighter interior

Overall, despite the above issues, I struggle to think of a better alternative for the money. Not sure how many cars can get this easily close to 4s 0-60 and do 45mpg on a boring motorway run (not at the same time..).


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

^^^
And it's only got three wheels....

But despite all this,it's the best car I've ever had :lol:


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

leopard said:


> ^^^
> And it's only got three wheels....
> 
> But despite all this,it's the best car I've ever had :lol:


Always had you down as a Reliant owner or possibly a Messerschmidt


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

:wink:


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

jabiqq said:


> * VC map looks messy (too many details on the map),


Do you know you can turn off the icons you don't want? I've just got petrol stations, cafe's and audi dealers on mine


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

KevC said:


> jabiqq said:
> 
> 
> > * VC map looks messy (too many details on the map),
> ...


Sure, I have probably just the speed cameras. I mean there are way too many roads shown even when zoomed out and the colour scheme isn`t particularly clear. Way off the super clean layout of Waze and Google, regardless of map type.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

jabiqq said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > jabiqq said:
> ...


I see you are using Google maps mode/view on the navigation. This mode/view mode is such a disappointment to me. Sure it looks fancy on the eyes. But the resolution is bad (of the satellite images not the VC). I cant even read the map in this mode. Try the regular Audi map view. Its much more readable. I mean is it that important to know where the grass is on the map? :lol:


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

That was just a picture from the internet to show how busy the VC map view can be. I agree the standard view is better, especially in day mode. It is okay, but definitely can be improved. When driving though a busy city, I want a quick glance at the screen for directions, not a super detailed map. Sending complicated routes with multiple waypoints from Google Maps on the PC is a really good feature though!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You can select Auto zoom and junction information to help with those sort of situations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Either I have a friday afternoon car or there is a serious problem with reliability. Rubbish! It will certainly have to go before the warranty is out. I'm looking for a low mileage Reliant Robin!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Good call.
A perfect mk3 example in a nice modern colour


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow, It's such a pity that they don't make them anymore. Certainly more impressive looking & it must be more reliable.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> Good call.
> A perfect mk3 example in a nice modern colour


In Volcano red if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is that the new 1.8 sport version?
Burnt orange.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

For me I still find it most annoying the fitted fuel tank is so small (not specifically new for the MK3 though) I don't mind the high fuel usage but I do find looking for a petrol station so quickly quite frustrating.

For the MK3 specifically it has to be the voice control system. Very handy in theory if it worked, which it sometimes does in say 20% of the time. Which makes it even more infuriating if it randomly mostly doesn't the remaining 80% of the time. "turn off route guidance" >> "locating an ice skating facility near your current location" why? why? WHY?!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

RuuTT said:


> For the MK3 specifically it has to be the voice control system. Very handy in theory if it worked, which it sometimes does in say 20% of the time. Which makes it even more infuriating if it randomly mostly doesn't the remaining 80% of the time. "turn off route guidance" >> "locating an ice skating facility near your current location" why? why? WHY?!


Have you gone through the 'teaching' programme so that the system can understand your voice better?


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

RuuTT said:


> For me I still find it most annoying the fitted fuel tank is so small (not specifically new for the MK3 though) I don't mind the high fuel usage but I do find looking for a petrol station so quickly quite frustrating.
> 
> For the MK3 specifically it has to be the voice control system. Very handy in theory if it worked, which it sometimes does in say 20% of the time. Which makes it even more infuriating if it randomly mostly doesn't the remaining 80% of the time. "turn off route guidance" >> "locating an ice skating facility near your current location" why? why? WHY?!


There is a known fault with the in cabin microphone .. mine was useless, fix applied and now top notch ..


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

What was the fix?


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

csi_basel said:


> What was the fix?


To quote the service report
"Confirmed fault and found related bulletin. Inspection of microphone seal found to be distorted. removed and replaced microphone as requested and retested. All OK at time of test"

:idea:


----------



## dadtaxi (Feb 5, 2018)

Two things in combination:

The air vents controlling the ventilation are a great idea , but now that summer is here the reflection from the rear window on the shiny centre "control buttons" means that I cannot read the indicators by a quick glance but have to cup my free hand round each vent to and peer carefully at each one in turn to read them . Not exactly an ideal situation when driving.

In combination with that is the realisation that the air conditioning state is not replicated on the display. I may not be advocating on-screen MMI controls but even just being able to switch to a status page to see what is happening would be nice, and would be a great deal safer by being on the dash display - like everything else. All that virtual dash technology and I cant even tell if the air conditioning is on or what temperature its set at.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

dadtaxi said:


> The air vents controlling the ventilation are a great idea , but now that summer is here the reflection from the rear window on the shiny centre "control buttons" means that I cannot read the indicators by a quick glance but have to cup my free hand round each vent to and peer carefully at each one in turn to read them . Not exactly an ideal situation when driving.


Have you checked to see if you have the brightness turned fully up?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Doesn't the aircon just tick on and off depending on if it's needed? I just have it set to on all the time but it only runs when it needs to I think.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Kinda yes - but if you can't see you've got it set on "lo" then it will be running all the time lol


----------



## dadtaxi (Feb 5, 2018)

KevC said:


> Doesn't the aircon just tick on and off depending on if it's needed? I just have it set to on all the time but it only runs when it needs to I think.


sure i can certainly set up up as needed. It was more a rant about how its not integrated into the dash display at all. A very strangely overlooked capability considering the concept of the very tight integration of everything else in the car to the dash display


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Apparently it was a deliberate design decision on the ventilation controls. Since you have to put your hand in front of the vents when you make any changes, you get immediate feedback from a change in air flow or temperature as you feel that change on your hand.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Wind Noise from around the back edge of the door glass, from 40mph up. Sounds like there is a small gap, but seals look good?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

My gripes:
- Parking brake going on when driver door is opened in gear. Like woah Nelly I'm just seeing if I'm in the parking lines, you're not going to drive off a cliff. *pets TT dash to comfort it*
- Built-in Nav uses google imagery but not directions or traffic info. What I thought would be one of the coolest nav systems turned out to be useless.
- Seat separation issue is silly and still not quite fixed for me.
- Music integration issues, doesn't go back to the playlist I was on last time, always starts with "A-Ha, Take on Me" (yes that is alphabetically my first artist in my library".
- TONS of maintenance.

But literally none of that really bothers me. This car is so amazing... Plus, for those of you (us) griping about lack of Google Maps or Waze, Apple just announced they're going to be supporting 3rd Party nav apps through CarPlay! So should get Google Maps on your dash soon.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

jont122 said:


> Wind Noise from around the back edge of the door glass, from 40mph up. Sounds like there is a small gap, but seals look good?


This was an issue with the Mk2. Iirc there was adjustment via holes in the bottom of the door. More info in the Mk2 sect I'd guess.


----------



## Sarah-N-TTS (Jan 21, 2018)

My biggest compliant, and unfortunately means my love affair with this car is over... are all the RATTLES!!

I mean come on... the drivers door, passenger door , something in the rear that I can not find and now the dash board.

GRRRRR


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Sarah-N-TTS said:


> My biggest compliant, and unfortunately means my love affair with this car is over... are all the RATTLES!!
> 
> I mean come on... the drivers door, passenger door , something in the rear that I can not find and now the dash board.
> 
> GRRRRR


Sadly I have to agree with you, every Audi we buy seem to have more rattles than the previous one. Will definitely look at other brands in the future ( but I do love Audis!)


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

My mk2 developed a couple of rattles over time but so far, touch wood, my mk3 is still rattle-free  
(except the exhaust :roll: )


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

powerplay said:


> My mk2 developed a couple of rattles over time but so far, touch wood, my mk3 is still rattle-free
> (except the exhaust :roll: )[/quot
> 
> Hi powerplay.
> Still no news on a replacement exhaust?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Exhaust was replaced, different part of exhaust now - not the flaps but somewhere underneath. I'll probably end up replacing the whole thing at some point :?


----------



## Sarah-N-TTS (Jan 21, 2018)

Well that's it, the car just seems to rattle and squeak it's way along.. so she's off.. I'm going back to Bmw. Looks like m140 is on the cards..

Oh I have a heavy heart!


----------



## StraySheep (Mar 3, 2009)

Stock looking rear calipers on the TT RS.
Why 8 piston brembo up front and bone stock at the rear. They don't match. Should be at least 2 piston rear calipers.

No memory seats.

No rear seat carpets from Audi. I do use the rear seats for my kids.
(BTW, can someone tell me if the MK2 rear carpets will fit reasonably in the MK3 rear?)


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

StraySheep said:


> Stock looking rear calipers on the TT RS.
> Why 8 piston brembo up front and bone stock at the rear. They don't match. Should be at least 2 piston rear calipers.
> 
> No memory seats.
> ...


I agree, memory seats are a no brainer on this car (be it standard or extra- I personally think that it should have been standard on Super Sport seats).

P.s- MEMBER since 2009, number of posts 1! Teach me master!! :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Now I'd resent paying a premium on my super sport seats for included memory function. The only time they ever move is when it goes in for a service.


----------



## StraySheep (Mar 3, 2009)

captainhero17 said:


> P.s- MEMBER since 2009, number of posts 1! Teach me master!! :lol:


2009 was when my wife got our first Audi, so I just registered to browse the forums.

Fast forward to 2018 and finally got my first Audi and now decided to participate.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I know not many will have people in the back seats but even my Puma 20 years ago had a sliding seat base when you tipped the front seat for someone to get in the back. With such awkward rear seats to get in to anyway, surely they could have added a moving base which then locked back in the right place when you flipped the back upright again.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

KevC said:


> I know not many will have people in the back seats but even my Puma 20 years ago had a sliding seat base when you tipped the front seat for someone to get in the back. With such awkward rear seats to get in to anyway, surely they could have added a moving base which then locked back in the right place when you flipped the back upright again.


We've had cars previously with this and it's a pain in the arse to be honest. If you're not 100% careful about sliding the seat back to where it was it ends up any old how. End result is always having to re-adjust your seat again and again.

It is a useful feature just it needs to make sure the seat ends up back in the same place on the rails without a load of faff.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

phazer said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > I know not many will have people in the back seats but even my Puma 20 years ago had a sliding seat base when you tipped the front seat for someone to get in the back. With such awkward rear seats to get in to anyway, surely they could have added a moving base which then locked back in the right place when you flipped the back upright again.
> ...


I was shocked how this simple mechanical feature is not on such premium expensive car. A simple lock that allows the seat to shuffle but then be returned to the old position. Seriously every 4 seat coupe/cabrio car has this. Maybe Audi saw the size and space of the seats behind and thought that no one sane would ever try to fit there? :lol:


----------

